# NYU MFA Grad Film 2018 Applicants



## Dean (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm amazed to see that there is no thread for NYU Grad Film this year. So I decided to become to the first to do so. I'm anxiously keeping an eye on my Vimeo view reports. And I'd like to propose the purpose of this thread as a place to share every fellow NYU applicants received direct and indirect feedbacks from the admission, such as emails, calls or Vimeo Slideroom views. So far I got 1 view last year and two views on 1/31. I think I'm getting sickkkk.


----------



## snoopdog (Feb 3, 2018)

I was looking for this thread! Thank you for making one! Will definitely be helpful as interview invitations should be around the corner!
This is my first year applying to NYU, though second round applying to film school. 
Is this your first year applying at NYU? Did you apply to any other schools?


----------



## Dean (Feb 3, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> I was looking for this thread! Thank you for making one! Will definitely be helpful as interview invitations should be around the corner!
> This is my first year applying to NYU, though second round applying to film school.
> Is this your first year applying at NYU? Did you apply to any other schools?


Finally some acknowledgement from another fellow NYU applicant. It's so weird that the number of active NYU applicants in this forum for this year dramatically dropped comparing to last year, to the point that there is only you responding to my call. LOL Thanks man.
Yes is this my first year applying to NYU and it's the only school I had the energy/time to apply to. From past application tracking post, I think most applicants get their decisions around 2/10. Im also curious to know how many slideroom views you got from your video submission, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## BadouBoy (Feb 4, 2018)

Second round NYU applicant here. Been trying to spend the waiting period occupying my time with other things, hence my silence. You're right, last year majority of the interview notifications went out on the 10th. I expect more applicants to come out of the woodwork around, and after that date.


----------



## snoopdog (Feb 5, 2018)

Dean said:


> Finally some acknowledgement from another fellow NYU applicant. It's so weird that the number of active NYU applicants in this forum for this year dramatically dropped comparing to last year, to the point that there is only you responding to my call. LOL Thanks man.
> Yes is this my first year applying to NYU and it's the only school I had the energy/time to apply to. From past application tracking post, I think most applicants get their decisions around 2/10. Im also curious to know how many slideroom views you got from your video submission, if you don't mind me asking.



Maybe this is a stupid question, but how can I see the views I got on Slideroom? I will for sure share it with you, no problem at all. I just can't find it, haha.


----------



## notarobot (Feb 5, 2018)

hi guys,

Thanks Dean! For making that thread. (saved me from doing it myself. i hardly earned the rights to respond in this thread just right now )
I'm also anxiously waiting. Glad you guys are too   I asked Susan Carnival from the directory when interview invites would be sent out.(probably a very annoying question, to which she might or might not answer but I just wanted to do something (useless) about the waiting )February 10th would be sooner than I expected... Well I'm an international, so it might be a different date for me.

Anyhow, hang in there. Looking forward to any news (of course I will also share!)


----------



## Dean (Feb 5, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question, but how can I see the views I got on Slideroom? I will for sure share it with you, no problem at all. I just can't find it, haha.


I think its a feature for paid users. So if you are a plus user or above, go to "My Videos" in your account page and on the right hand side you should see a mini excel form called "my stats dashboard". Click that, that it gives your a comprehensive break-down of where and when your video is viewed. The last option is by URL source, which should show some Slideroom views. 
I think even if you aren't a paid user, if you exclusively uploaded your video for the admission, you can still kinda guess that the views you have got are from NYU


----------



## Dean (Feb 5, 2018)

What I am sure is that our materials are actively being reviewed through multiple rounds right now, hence the separated Vimeo views


----------



## Eel Dreams (Feb 7, 2018)

5 views on my film in one day. Exclusive upload

got me spooked


----------



## Dean (Feb 7, 2018)

Eel Dreams said:


> 5 views on my film in one day. Exclusive upload
> 
> got me spooked


That’s a great sign! I got 4 views so far


----------



## K.Sun (Feb 7, 2018)

Dean said:


> What I am sure is that our materials are actively being reviewed through multiple rounds right now, hence the separated Vimeo views


Hi, do you know if all the views are through Silderoom? I got views from slideroom before but now I'm just getting views without knowing where it came from.


----------



## Eel Dreams (Feb 7, 2018)

Dean said:


> That’s a great sign!


You think so?


----------



## Dean (Feb 7, 2018)

Eel Dreams said:


> You think so?


From what i heard from a NYU student, he got 3 views from Slideroom before getting the acceptance letter


----------



## Dean (Feb 7, 2018)

K.Sun said:


> Hi, do you know if all the views are through Silderoom? I got views from slideroom before but now I'm just getting views without knowing where it came from.


I think most likely they should come from Slideroom. When I got one view from Slideroom, I contacted Susan Carnival, the director and she confirm with me that it was made by of member of the admission team.


----------



## K.Sun (Feb 7, 2018)

How's everyone's average time viewed? I'm concerned cause mine average viewing time is 70% of the video length.


----------



## Dean (Feb 8, 2018)

K.Sun said:


> How's everyone's average time viewed? I'm concerned cause mine average viewing time is 70% of the video length.


I don’t think I have that in Vimeo plus, but maybe only they skipped the credits?  Don’t over analyze


----------



## Maymers (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you for starting this thread! Anybody heard back about interviews yet?


----------



## Dean (Feb 8, 2018)

Maymers said:


> Thank you for starting this thread! Anybody heard back about interviews yet?


I see one person in the google tracking sheet indicates that he or she already got an interview call


----------



## Eel Dreams (Feb 9, 2018)

2 people indicate that now. Seems to have started yesterday. 

Anyone know if interviews are compulsory for international students. Could they skip that and go straight to the decision?


----------



## Tsh (Feb 9, 2018)

That's me! I got an interview request at around 3pm yesterday. I live in New Orleans so I'm interviewing on March 2nd!


----------



## Zeno (Feb 9, 2018)

Congrats Tsheff and all who got an interview yesterday! Maybe NYU staggers contacting potential interviewees. Seems they did that last year. Columbia seems to contact on the same day while most don't.


----------



## Nacho (Feb 9, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> That's me! I got an interview request at around 3pm yesterday. I live in New Orleans so I'm interviewing on March 2nd!


 Good luck!


----------



## Dean (Feb 9, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Congrats Tsheff and all who got an interview yesterday! Be interesting to know if NYU staggers contacting potential interviewees. Seems they did that last year. I know Columbia seems to contact on the same day while most don't.


from what I saw from the past records in the google tracking sheets, it should take them no more than 2 days to contact all of its admitted. So if we don't get a call today...


----------



## Zeno (Feb 9, 2018)

Dean said:


> from what I saw from the past records in the google tracking sheets, it should take them no more than 2 days to contact all of its admitted. So if we don't get a call today...


Looks like a 2 day window but there are also some random spread out dates for NYU in 2017 tracking. Not sure what's going on there. Maybe a self reporting variable. Interesting that some schools narrow notification windows while some stagger them.


----------



## Maymers (Feb 9, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> That's me! I got an interview request at around 3pm yesterday. I live in New Orleans so I'm interviewing on March 2nd!


Thanks Tsheff and congrats! Did they e-mail or phone you? Are you applying for the MBA/MFA or just the MFA?


----------



## K.Sun (Feb 9, 2018)

I lost my phone... What happens in this situation? I'm so afraid that I won't know if I got an interview or not.


----------



## Dean (Feb 9, 2018)

K.Sun said:


> I lost my phone... What happens in this situation? I'm so afraid that I won't know if I got an interview or not.


I wouldn’t worry too much about because they would never void someone’s admission because they missed first phone call, I’m sure they will make sure that the qualified get their notice


----------



## Ziy (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I received an email yesterday from Susan Carnival about my interview, I called in this morning and will be having it on March 5th. It looks like interviews will be late February until early March.


----------



## Dean (Feb 9, 2018)

Ziy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received an email yesterday from Susan Carnival about my interview, I called in this morning and will be having it on March 5th. It looks like interviews will be late February until early March.


CONGRATULATIONS and thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Bruno (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey everyone!

For those of you who got the interview, first of all, congrats! I wanted to ask if you were notified by phone, email, or both? I'm an international applicant so I imagined that any notification that I got would be via email, but I read about some people saying that they got a call notification and that made me somewhat anxious because I had two missed calls from an Unknown Caller this Friday. I don't know if it's just a silly coincidence or if that's how NYU usually contacts applicants. If anybody can shed a light on this for me it would be super helpful! 

Thank you!


----------



## gotenda (Feb 9, 2018)

Bruno said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> For those of you who got the interview, first of all, congrats! I wanted to ask if you were notified by phone, email, or both? I'm an international applicant so I imagined that any notification that I got would be via email, but I read about some people saying that they got a call notification and that made me somewhat anxious because I had two missed calls from an Unknown Caller this Friday. I don't know if it's just a silly coincidence or if that's how NYU usually contacts applicants. If anybody can shed a light on this for me it would be super helpful!
> 
> Thank you!



Hello! I am an international applicant, as well. I got my interview notification by email from Susan Carnival. No calls from unknown numbers this past week for me.


----------



## Nadin (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello,  got an  email notification  yesterday,  i am  international


----------



## Yang Fei (Feb 10, 2018)

Congratulations to all who got interviews! BTW, does anybody email to Susan Carnival and ask whether there will be a second round of interview notifications?


----------



## Dean (Feb 10, 2018)

Yang Fei said:


> Congratulations to all who got interviews! BTW, does anybody email to Susan Carnival and ask whether there will be a second round of interview notifications?


I just sent her an email today, hoping to get a reply by Monday


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2018)

anymore news guys?


----------



## Eel Dreams (Feb 12, 2018)

....


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2018)

Guys! Just want to let everyone know that
1.  At this point they are still sending out interview notices. 
2. DO NOT call the office because that will really annoy the admission and Ms. Carnival


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Feb 12, 2018)

My interview is on Feb 26. Excited but nervous.


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> My interview is on Feb 26. Excited but nervous.


congrats！when did you get the interview notice?


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Feb 12, 2018)

Dean said:


> congrats！when did you get the interview notice?



Thanks! I got the notice on Feb 8th (but 9th in China).


----------



## Nadin (Feb 13, 2018)

International  guys, are you  flying to  New York, or doing that  via Skype?


----------



## gotenda (Feb 13, 2018)

Nadin said:


> International  guys, are you  flying to  New York, or doing that  via Skype?


I’ll be doing my interview over Skype! 

How about you?


----------



## Nadin (Feb 13, 2018)

gotenda said:


> I’ll be doing my interview over Skype!
> 
> How about you?


 i am  having my  interview  in  march  5th  either  in  person  or via  Skype,  depends  on  my  visa ( i have  visa  interview  next week)


----------



## notarobot (Feb 13, 2018)

does s.o. know if they send out rejection emails or if you will just know by not getting an interview invite?


----------



## Ariel36 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey All, I'm so happy I found this thread! I've been a bit unnerved about my MFA application. I received my notification to be interviewed from Ms. Carnival on February 8th. At first I was nervous because I assumed that I did something wrong on my application. I kept thinking, did I really have that many typos??...lol! But when I spoke with Ms. Carnival I realized that this was part of the process and that I made it to the next level (thank God - But truth is it's still not over. I have to be on my A+++ game for that interview and impress these individuals who hold my future in their hands.
 Congrats to all who have been invited for an interview and good luck to everyone who is still awaiting to hear news from Tisch! I'll say some prayers for you guys (and for myself !!


----------



## Tsh (Feb 15, 2018)

Maymers said:


> Thanks Tsheff and congrats! Did they e-mail or phone you? Are you applying for the MBA/MFA or just the MFA?



They emailed me--and I'm just applying to MFA


----------



## Ariel36 (Feb 15, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> They emailed me--and I'm just applying to MFA



Hi Tsheff, thank you. Same to you  They emailed me. And after I received the email, I called Susan Carnival right away. I applied to the MFA program.


----------



## Tsh (Feb 15, 2018)

Ariel36 said:


> Hi Tsheff, thank you. Same to you  They emailed me. And after I received the email, I called Susan Carnival right away. I applied to the MFA program.


excellent! I was hoping to combine my NYU interview and my Columbia interview into the same week, but it looks like I'm going to have to make 2 trips to NYC for the interviews.


----------



## Ariel36 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh that's great! The best of luck with both interviews !. I'm already a grad student at NYU in a different program, so I just decided to get a second masters there, sense it's one of the best film schools the in the US. For some reason, I'm not really that worried about it. Hopefully I'll get in. If it's meant to be, it will be !


----------



## Frankie Bones (Feb 15, 2018)

On an unrelated note, and apologies if this is a dumb question, but in this thread and others, I saw references to people being able to monitor whether or not someone from the admissions office is viewing their videos.... I assume that's available only if you uploaded your video via Vimeo (which clearly has the "stats" feature for paid users).... On the other hand, if you uploaded directly into Slideroom (without using a Vimeo link) -- which was the alternate way of doing it, at least if your clip wasn't too long -- then, there's nothing like the "viewing" stats feature that Vimeo has, is there?    Is there a way for an applicant who loaded directly onto Slideroom to be able to tell if someone is viewing the material? .... Note to self: perhaps one reason in the future to choose the Vimeo option to upload, which I didn't happen to do this time,   At any rate, can anyone answer that for me, please?

thanks!


----------



## Eva (Feb 16, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> On an unrelated note, and apologies if this is a dumb question, but in this thread and others, I saw references to people being able to monitor whether or not someone from the admissions office is viewing their videos.... I assume that's available only if you uploaded your video via Vimeo (which clearly has the "stats" feature for paid users).... On the other hand, if you uploaded directly into Slideroom (without using a Vimeo link) -- which was the alternate way of doing it, at least if your clip wasn't too long -- then, there's nothing like the "viewing" stats feature that Vimeo has, is there?    Is there a way for an applicant who loaded directly onto Slideroom to be able to tell if someone is viewing the material? .... Note to self: perhaps one reason in the future to choose the Vimeo option to upload, which I didn't happen to do this time,   At any rate, can anyone answer that for me, please?
> 
> thanks!



If you upgrade your vimeo account you will be able to see from which plateform someone watches your video. If someone from NYU watched it, you will be able to see that they reviewed it from Slideroom.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Feb 16, 2018)

Eva said:


> If you upgrade your vimeo account you will be able to see from which plateform someone watches your video. If someone from NYU watched it, you will be able to see that they reviewed it from Slideroom.



Thanks, Eva.  But what if you didn't use Vimeo to upload your video?   For NYU, if the video duration is less than 10 mins and meets certain file size requirements, it can be uploaded directly onto Slideroom, I believe....  In other words, I never provided a Vimeo link for purposes of my video submission in my application... I just put it directly into Slideroom.   Thanks!


----------



## snoopdog (Feb 17, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> Thanks, Eva.  But what if you didn't use Vimeo to upload your video?   For NYU, if the video duration is less than 10 mins and meets certain file size requirements, it can be uploaded directly onto Slideroom, I believe....  In other words, I never provided a Vimeo link for purposes of my video submission in my application... I just put it directly into Slideroom.   Thanks!



Hi Frankie, I did the same thing as you. I uploaded my video submission directly onto Slideroom. Therefore, I am not able to see any views. I also talked to Susan Carnival about this and she confirmed with me that there is no way to see the views on your video submission if you did not use an external link (like Vimeo or youtube). Unfortunately...


----------



## Jonda (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi does anyone know if you have to be selected for an interview to be accepted to the program? havent received an email for one so I’m just wondering if this is a bad sign.


----------



## notarobot (Feb 18, 2018)

Jonda said:


> Hi does anyone know if you have to be selected for an interview to be accepted to the program? havent received an email for one so I’m just wondering if this is a bad sign.


yes, you do.
I have not received anything either and I do think it's a bad sign. Sorry about that. (But actually I have no fact basis for these assumptions )


----------



## notarobot (Feb 18, 2018)

notarobot said:


> yes, you do.
> I have not received anything either and I do think it's a bad sign. Sorry about that. (But actually I have no fact basis for these assumptions )



Okay. I might have some factual basis now: in this google doc are the dates of the interview notifications from last year (scroll to NYU): Graduate Film School Applications 2017
Apparently last year people got interview notifications until february 10th and waitlisted people got interview notifications from end of february until beginning of march. people got their declinations all over march via an email saying they should check their application status with the applyyourself site


----------



## Frankie Bones (Feb 19, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> Hi Frankie, I did the same thing as you. I uploaded my video submission directly onto Slideroom. Therefore, I am not able to see any views. I also talked to Susan Carnival about this and she confirmed with me that there is no way to see the views on your video submission if you did not use an external link (like Vimeo or youtube). Unfortunately...



Thanks, Snoop.  This is the confirmation I was looking for.


----------



## Jonda (Feb 21, 2018)

Okay. I might have some factual basis now: in this google doc are the dates of the interview notifications from last year (scroll to NYU): Graduate Film School Applications 2017
Apparently last year people got interview notifications until february 10th and waitlisted people got interview notifications from end of february until beginning of march. people got their declinations all over march via an email saying they should check their application status with the applyyourself site[/QUOTE]


notarobot said:


> Okay. I might have some factual basis now: in this google doc are the dates of the interview notifications from last year (scroll to NYU): Graduate Film School Applications 2017
> Apparently last year people got interview notifications until february 10th and waitlisted people got interview notifications from end of february until beginning of march. people got their declinations all over march via an email saying they should check their application status with the applyyourself site


th


----------



## Jonda (Feb 21, 2018)

Sorry I’m on my phone and this thing is not very user friendly lol but thank you so much for looking into this! I really appreciate the feedback.. hopefully some good news comes out way very soon! 





Jonda said:


> Okay. I might have some factual basis now: in this google doc are the dates of the interview notifications from last year (scroll to NYU): Graduate Film School Applications 2017
> Apparently last year people got interview notifications until february 10th and waitlisted people got interview notifications from end of february until beginning of march. people got their declinations all over march via an email saying they should check their application status with the applyyourself site



th[/QUOTE]


----------



## kristinmk93 (Feb 21, 2018)

Anyone in this thread applying for the Dual MFA/MBA for the producing program? I just got notification Stern was reviewing their portion of the application today and have heard nothing about interviews. Already had an interview with another university and very in the dark on this admissions process in particular.


----------



## Gold (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello guys,

If I haven't heard anything back from NYU at this point it means I'm out?
I applied to MFA Directing and I am an international Student.


----------



## zoey (Feb 25, 2018)

Gold said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> If I haven't heard anything back from NYU at this point it means I'm out?
> I applied to MFA Directing and I am an international Student.




Hey all, 
I heard from the school that the notification process will be:
March 1st through April 15th. 
From people here that recieves their interview status already- it seems they are all international right? 
If that’s the case, maybe we still have a shot!


----------



## Ram GM (Feb 26, 2018)

I am an international student and I have literally heard nothing from NYU after applying?! @Gold @zoey Should I consider myself done with? Or atleast can I contact someone? They don't respond to mails really!


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Feb 26, 2018)

Just finished Skyping with NYU. They are really nice! For all of you who are going to interview, GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## zoey (Feb 26, 2018)

Ram GM said:


> I am an international student and I have literally heard nothing from NYU after applying?! @Gold @zoey Should I consider myself done with? Or atleast can I contact someone? They don't respond to mails really!


i've heard nothing directly from them either - i just heard that we might hear within those dates


----------



## redroom29 (Feb 26, 2018)

Applied for Graduate Film and haven't heard anything yet. Should I assume I'm out?


----------



## Ziy (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello Shuyao,

Congrats on your interview- I have mine next week in person! If you don't mind me asking- what kind of questions did they ask in the interview? Were they all just general questions, or were some a bit difficult?

Thanks again!


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 27, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> Just finished Skyping with NYU. They are really nice! For all of you who are going to interview, GOOD LUCK!!!



I'm interviewing with 'em tomorrow for Dramatic Writing. Any tips?


----------



## Rohan123 (Feb 27, 2018)

Gold said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> If I haven't heard anything back from NYU at this point it means I'm out?
> I applied to MFA Directing and I am an international Student.



I have the same question. I am an international student. I haven't heard anything from NYU.


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Feb 28, 2018)

Ziy said:


> Hello Shuyao,
> 
> Congrats on your interview- I have mine next week in person!  If you don't mind me asking- what kind of questions did they ask in the interview? Were they all just general questions, or were some a bit difficult?
> 
> Thanks again!



My interview questions were pretty regular.
They asked me why do I want to go to film school now and why NYU. What films I like and which director I admire. What are the weaknesses of my film. What would I bring to the program, etc.
90% of the questions were very regular and the rest are about your personal experience.
The general atmosphere is very relaxing. Have fun!


----------



## Gold (Feb 28, 2018)

zoey said:


> Hey all,
> I heard from the school that the notification process will be:
> March 1st through April 15th.
> From people here that recieves their interview status already- it seems they are all international right?
> If that’s the case, maybe we still have a shot!


Hey!
Where did you hear that? Is it a solid source?


----------



## Olivia Song (Mar 1, 2018)

Gold said:


> Hey!
> Where did you hear that? Is it a solid source?



Hey I just had my interview and my interviewer told me this as well.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 1, 2018)

Olivia Song said:


> Hey I just had my interview and my interviewer told me this as well.



actually are you a Tisch Film Prod candidate or a Tisch Dramatic Writing applicant?  - they have two very separate admissions tracks and processes


----------



## Olivia Song (Mar 1, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> actually are you a Tisch Film Prod candidate or a Tisch Dramatic Writing applicant?  - they have two very separate admissions tracks and processes


 
I applied for dramatic writing but he told me that about the production program in terms of notifying applicants (he said it as a side note in our conversation)


----------



## zoey (Mar 1, 2018)

Olivia Song said:


> I applied for dramatic writing but he told me that about the production program in terms of notifying applicants (he said it as a side note in our conversation)


Yes & my source was a reliable one as well.
Does anyone know if you can get accepted without going through the interview process?


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 2, 2018)

t


Olivia Song said:


> I applied for dramatic writing but he told me that about the production program in terms of notifying applicants (he said it as a side note in our conversation)



thanks!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 2, 2018)

zoey said:


> Yes & my source was a reliable one as well.
> Does anyone know if you can get accepted without going through the interview process?



unless there's been a drastic departure from past policies, alas the answer is definitely no


----------



## Eel Dreams (Mar 2, 2018)

Damn


----------



## Tsh (Mar 2, 2018)

I just had my interview and totally forgot to ask when I would hear back. But I do have to say it was a pretty incredible experience, and was such a thrill. They sincerely know your application and want to get to know you better. We dove deep into what influences me, where I find inspriation, and what I want to achieve through filmmaking. They did ask me to tell a story, which I wasn't totally prepared for but I think I pulled it off. It was a really fufilling experience and lasted the full 30 minutes.


----------



## Eva (Mar 4, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> I just had my interview and totally forgot to ask when I would hear back. But I do have to say it was a pretty incredible experience, and was such a thrill. They sincerely know your application and want to get to know you better. We dove deep into what influences me, where I find inspriation, and what I want to achieve through filmmaking. They did ask me to tell a story, which I wasn't totally prepared for but I think I pulled it off. It was a really fufilling experience and lasted the full 30 minutes.


Hey! Congrats for this interview  What was exactly the question for the story part? Did you have to tell a story from your childhood or something like that or you had to invent one? Thank you !


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 4, 2018)

Eva said:


> Hey! Congrats for this interview  What was exactly the question for the story part? Did you have to tell a story from your childhood or something like that or you had to invent one? Thank you !


They didn't ask me to tell a story. Just go with the flow. If you get such question, it could be true story or purely fictional.  Good luck!


----------



## Eva (Mar 4, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> They didn't ask me to tell a story. Just go with the flow. If you get such question, it could be true story or purely fictional.  Good luck!


Okay, thank you. My interview is soon and NYU is my first choice, I'm freaking out!


----------



## zoey (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey all, has anyone been contacted this past wk or from March 1st till now receiving any kind of status or been asked to come in for an interview- for Film ?


----------



## Olivia Song (Mar 8, 2018)

To add to that, has anyone been contacted at all receiving any status of their application for the writing program?


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 9, 2018)

The suspense is literally killing me. I'm pulling my hair out right now.


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 9, 2018)

Still haven't heard anything from NYU. Anyone know when rejections come out?


----------



## Eel Dreams (Mar 9, 2018)

I don't know fam. Shit is tragic


----------



## FirstTimer (Mar 9, 2018)

According to last year's spreadsheet, some acceptances went out 3/17-3/18, then some were admitted off waitlist on 3/23 (this is for DW only).



Olivia Song said:


> To add to that, has anyone been contacted at all receiving any status of their application for the writing program?


----------



## Ariel36 (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm just trying to focus my energy elsewhere as much as possible. But yea, I feel you tho. The suspense is literally making my stomach cramp up by the very thought of it. I've been praying every friggin night for the past week and a half (lol). I'm just trying to stay as positive as possible. Will keep you guys in my prayers and best of luck to you all!


----------



## NoCredentials (Mar 9, 2018)

Haven't heard anything since my interview! Hopefully, they'll start sending acceptances soon, the wait is killing me.


----------



## Adam Blonsky (Mar 9, 2018)

I don't have anything super positive to contribute. No interview request, I got my rejection letter last year on the 7th. 

It's easy to rationalize some reasons why I might still get contacted - maybe they're doing them in rounds etc. but I'd guess that if we didn't get an interview by now we're not being considered. Honestly, it would be fine, but I didn't realize until I _didn't _get a rejection letter how much I wanted it. It's tough to age up and have life start getting in the way of your dreams - it limits your options, and rejection feels more and more like a kick in the gut. 

That said, I'd like to wish very sincere luck to everyone else.


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 14, 2018)

This is brutal. Been interviewed by AFI and Columbia. Heard nothing back from USC and NYU (which probably means rejections). I think finding these message boards were a mistake.


----------



## Eel Dreams (Mar 14, 2018)

Decisions starting to come? 2 people indicate so on spreadsheet


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 14, 2018)

Yeah. I received news from another program (dream choice) so I'm not waiting as anxiously anymore but I'd still like to know the status of my application. After all the time I spent on it, ya know?


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 14, 2018)

redroom29 said:


> Yeah. I received news from another program (dream choice) so I'm not waiting as anxiously anymore but I'd still like to know the status of my application. After all the time I spent on it, ya know?



Hi redroom, not sure if you were aware of it, but you're listed in the spreadsheet for NYU Grad Film as "Denied Without Interview"... and that was entered some time ago in fact ...  Is that a mistaken entry?  I found it odd that anyone who isn't accepted would be notified at such an early date that they didn't get in so was almost assuming somebody was messing around with the spreadsheet (!). ... and your post just now seems to indicate you too are still waiting for a letter from NYU Grad Film

p.s. and congrats on getting into your dream choice!


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 15, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> Hi redroom, not sure if you were aware of it, but you're listed in the spreadsheet for NYU Grad Film as "Denied Without Interview"... and that was entered some time ago in fact ...  Is that a mistaken entry?  I found it odd that anyone who isn't accepted would be notified at such an early date that they didn't get in so was almost assuming somebody was messing around with the spreadsheet (!). ... and your post just now seems to indicate you too are still waiting for a letter from NYU Grad Film
> 
> p.s. and congrats on getting into your dream choice!


Hey! Yeah, I preemptively changed my status a few weeks back. And thanks!


----------



## gotenda (Mar 15, 2018)

I’m assumming all calls have been made? :O
What time were you guys called?


----------



## ScottDuv (Mar 15, 2018)

gotenda said:


> I’m assumming all calls have been made? :O
> What time were you guys called?


I haven’t heard anything at all..


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 15, 2018)

I got an email from Barbara. She asked me to call her. I did and I was accepted.
YAY.


----------



## gotenda (Mar 15, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> I got an email from Barbara. She asked me to call her. I did and I was accepted.
> YAY.



congratulations!  what time did she email?


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 15, 2018)

gotenda said:


> congratulations!  what time did she email?[/QUOTE


She emailed me 5pm EST on 15th.


----------



## Joy (Mar 16, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> She emailed me 5pm EST on 15th.


Congrats! Shuyao, then I wonder which school you will attend to? Is NYU or USC your first choice? Just feeling curious.


----------



## Ariel36 (Mar 16, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> She emailed me 5pm EST on 15th.


Congratulations Shuyao! You have some great options to choose from, which is beyond awesome! If you decide to attend NYU, I look forward to seeing you there! Many Blessings  <3


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 16, 2018)

Joy said:


> Congrats! Shuyao, then I wonder which school you will attend to? Is NYU or USC your first choice? Just feeling curious.


Probably NYU. I heard that not every production MFA student gets to shoot their thesis at USC. Because they accept a lot of students (as far as I'm concerned, they accept 120 students every year, so spring and fall combined), there are quite a lot competitions. 

I don't know. I'm probably wrong.

I'm still waiting more news from Columbia and UCLA.


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 16, 2018)

Ariel36 said:


> Congratulations Shuyao! You have some great options to choose from, which is beyond awesome! If you decide to attend NYU, I look forward to seeing you there! Many Blessings  <3


Awesome!!!!


----------



## Joy (Mar 16, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> Probably NYU. I heard that not every production MFA student gets to shoot their thesis at USC. Because they accept a lot of students (as far as I'm concerned, they accept 120 students every year, so spring and fall combined), there are quite a lot competitions.
> 
> I don't know. I'm probably wrong.
> 
> I'm still waiting more news from Columbia and UCLA.




That's pretty nice! Until now I only got the admission from USC. So if you decided to attend to USC at the end, then we shall meet there


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 16, 2018)

Joy said:


> That's pretty nice! Until now I only got the admission from USC. So if you decided to attend to USC at the end, then we shall meet there


Definitely!
I hope you will get more good news! )


----------



## Eva (Mar 16, 2018)

Ariel36 said:


> Congratulations Shuyao! You have some great options to choose from, which is beyond awesome! If you decide to attend NYU, I look forward to seeing you there! Many Blessings  <3


 
I talked to Barbara yesterday as well, I have been accepted! I am looking forward to seeing you all as well!


----------



## Endlessly Curious (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi guys! has anyone been waitlisted yet?


----------



## Nadin (Mar 22, 2018)

Endlessly Curious said:


> Hi guys! has anyone been waitlisted yet?


no, no call, no email, nothing


----------



## redroom29 (Mar 22, 2018)

I called the office today. Decisions will continue to be sent throughout the month up until April 15th.


----------



## Bruno (Mar 22, 2018)

Does NYU waitlist people without an interview?


----------



## bug7jk (Mar 23, 2018)

Nadin said:


> no, no call, no email, nothing


Were you invited for an interview?


----------



## Nadin (Mar 23, 2018)

bug7jk said:


> Were you invited for an interview?


yepp, i had an interview


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 24, 2018)

How much financial aid did you guys get?


----------



## Tsh (Mar 24, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> How much financial aid did you guys get?


Did you get your acceptance package in the mail? I still haven't received anything, perhaps I need to call on Monday.


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 24, 2018)

Tsheff said:


> Did you get your acceptance package in the mail? I still haven't received anything, perhaps I need to call on Monday.


I got it via email. Friday.


----------



## Tsh (Mar 24, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> I got it via email. Friday.


Oh excellent!


----------



## gotenda (Mar 25, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> How much financial aid did you guys get?



hello! may i ask how much financial aid they offered you?


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 25, 2018)

gotenda said:


> hello! may i ask how much financial aid they offered you?


I got 20,000 USD for the first year.


----------



## Yumeng Han (Mar 28, 2018)

Ariel36 said:


> Congratulations Shuyao! You have some great options to choose from, which is beyond awesome! If you decide to attend NYU, I look forward to seeing you there! Many Blessings  <3


Hi there! I just accepted the NYU Grad Film offer, looking forward to seeing you in NYC.


----------



## Yumeng Han (Mar 28, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> Probably NYU. I heard that not every production MFA student gets to shoot their thesis at USC. Because they accept a lot of students (as far as I'm concerned, they accept 120 students every year, so spring and fall combined), there are quite a lot competitions.
> 
> I don't know. I'm probably wrong.
> 
> I'm still waiting more news from Columbia and UCLA.


Hi Shuyao, Congrats your offer from NYU! I just accepted mine on Sunday. Looking forward to seeing you in NYC.


----------



## Yumeng Han (Mar 28, 2018)

Yumeng Han said:


> Hi Shuyao, Congrats your offer from NYU! I got mine from NYU too and just accepted it. Looking forward to seeing you in NYC.


----------



## ismcs (Mar 29, 2018)

Hey there, congrats everyone! I was also accepted in the Tisch Grad Film program. So exciting!


----------



## StarChild (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi all, 
I’m going to be going to NYU as an MFA Dramatic Writing student and I thought I’d post here as well as that thread as there’s more activity here. Does anyone have thoughts on housing? Do you guys intend to do on-campus housing or are you looking into off-campus situations etc.?


----------



## ismcs (Apr 3, 2018)

Cdemon said:


> Hi all,
> I’m going to be going to NYU as an MFA Dramatic Writing student and I thought I’d post here as well as that thread as there’s more activity here. Does anyone have thoughts on housing? Do you guys intend to do on-campus housing or are you looking into off-campus situations etc.?



I'm looking off-campus. If you can afford on-campus go for it! I'll be looking probably in Brooklyn, luckily I have friends there that will be looking as well and have asked if I want to room with them. The main disadvantage, in my eyes, is the time it will take to get to and from campus. I'm based in Michigan but I used to live in Harlem for just under a year in 2016 and used to have to ride the subway from home to work in lower Manhattan anywhere from 30mins to an hour depending on how the subways were that day. Nights and weekends are often hell for the subways with construction and reroutes. Also the L train is supposed to be closed down for sometime coming up, which will be a major blow for transportation from Brooklyn to Manhattan. Just things to look into and consider. All of this hell for me outweighs the ridiculously crazy expenses of living on or near campus in the West Village or East Village. Though if I could afford it, I would love to live in those neighborhoods. 

Someone passed this on to me, might be of some help: 
Log into Facebook | Facebook


----------



## StarChild (Apr 3, 2018)

Shane McSauby said:


> I'm looking off-campus. If you can afford on-campus go for it! I'll be looking probably in Brooklyn, luckily I have friends there that will be looking as well and have asked if I want to room with them. The main disadvantage, in my eyes, is the time it will take to get to and from campus. I'm based in Michigan but I used to live in Harlem for just under a year in 2016 and used to have to ride the subway from home to work in lower Manhattan anywhere from 30mins to an hour depending on how the subways were that day. Nights and weekends are often hell for the subways with construction and reroutes. Also the L train is supposed to be closed down for sometime coming up, which will be a major blow for transportation from Brooklyn to Manhattan. Just things to look into and consider. All of this hell for me outweighs the ridiculously crazy expenses of living on or near campus in the West Village or East Village. Though if I could afford it, I would love to live in those neighborhoods.
> 
> Someone passed this on to me, might be of some help:
> Log into Facebook | Facebook


Thanks! I appreciate this, especially the info about the subways and the L. I’m going to be looking off campus too. The roommates on campus are just ridiculous. I spent a brief time in East Harlem, but I’m going to be looking everywhere. It’s great you have some potential roommates! We should all be so lucky. Do you have any idea if there is a way to connect to incoming students more formally via NYU? I’d love to see if there are more people searching for roommates.

Thanks for the links! I’ll check them out. All help us greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2018)

FYI I created a new *Social Group* feature so you can now create your own PRIVATE forum and group for accepted and attending students (similar to a Facebook Group) right here on FilmSchool.org.

https://www.filmschool.org/groups/creategroup

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ismcs (Apr 4, 2018)

Anyone know how many people are accepted into the program each year?


----------



## Eva (Apr 5, 2018)

Shane McSauby said:


> Anyone know how many people are accepted into the program each year?


36!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 5, 2018)

Eva said:


> 36!


Neat I'll update page. @Gina W


----------



## Jose (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi! I have read tons of threads on this forum, but haven't actually posted til now. 
I got accepted to the Grad Film Program at NYU, so I will be seeing you next fall, if all goes well!...
Happy and excited to start this new chapter!


----------



## oscarkobe8 (Apr 20, 2018)

Waitlisted peeps out there...any of you heard back yet???


----------



## Riya (Apr 21, 2018)

oscarkobe8 said:


> Waitlisted peeps out there...any of you heard back yet???


Got a call from Barbara yesterday and I'm in (off the waitlist)! I have accepted the offer!

Hope to see all the accepted students in the Fall 
Add me on fb - Riya Agarwal

Can't wait! Super excited!


----------



## Riya (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi, here's a private Tisch MFA Group. If you're accepted and attending, please join!

NYU Tisch MFA 2018 | FilmSchool.org - The Best Film School Reviews & Forums


----------



## oscarkobe8 (Apr 23, 2018)

Riya said:


> Got a call from Barbara yesterday and I'm in (off the waitlist)! I have accepted the offer!
> 
> Hope to see all the accepted students in the Fall
> Add me on fb - Riya Agarwal
> ...



Congrats! Fingers crossed that I get a call from Barbara soon !


----------

